
Last.Backend becomes open-source - sandGorgon
https://blog.lastbackend.com/post/opensource/
======
olalonde
How does this compare to Deis? [https://deis.com/](https://deis.com/)

~~~
undassa
Hi, I'm one of Last.Backend maintainers. We are cloud, not only PaaS. Cloud
with CI/CD included by default.

But Deis is solution you need to deploy on your servers. With LB you don't
need to use another hosting, setup it, deploy another solutions to get our
features.

~~~
swinglock
If a private self-hosted PaaS is what I want, then how does it compare to Deis
Workflow?

~~~
undassa
Last.Backend a bit more complex solution. In main idea, with LB you'll can
build, deploy and auto-deploy your apps from git repos, via push-2-deploy, or
by hook from docker registry.

We are creating now our registry with approved apps templates, which you can
deploy with 1 click.

This is a complex solution in the box. If you have more questions, I'll try to
answer. BTW we are preparing our documentation to cover more possible
questions.

~~~
cies
Deis also does push-2-deploy. Still I'm not sure how they compare. From my
experience with Deis I expect it to serve in pretty much the same niche like
LB, but to be more mature and feature complete.

~~~
undassa
Yeah, Deis is good.. We inspected it all. We are a quite young, but have a big
motivation to create a new good cloud solution. So we are always open to
discuss and would like to hear your ideas and features you need in modern
cloud.

~~~
aioprisan
I think a comparison page with other solutions out there would help point out
the differences, because most people can't tell what the features are that
you're providing and how they compare with the same feature with a different
provider. Think a 3 column, 10 row table with the other 2 main competitors.

~~~
undassa
This will be the first we'll add on our home page. We'll be at next release.
Thx!

------
gbrits
Just to get this straight: Do you still need to host with lastbackend or will
it be possible to provision some servers with aws, or bare metal with Hetzner
and use this opensource tool to somehow manage kubernetes on top?

~~~
undassa
You can use open-source version on any servers you want. But if you'll use LB
servers, you'll get a bit more )

~~~
webmaven
Does LB give you a separate instance of LB, or are you on a shared instance
with other customers?

~~~
undassa
We have many options. Shared instances and private instance. you can choose
what you prefer

~~~
webmaven
Interesting. So you would support a private instance running a customized LB,
and potentially give that person (if they were a contributor) a 20% discount?

~~~
undassa
Why not. Dedicated cloud option. We prefer to run our LB version on it, but
why not. If you'll need it - we try to help.

------
jondubois
It seems that everyone and everyone's mums have their own Kubernetes PaaS
platform these days. It's such a competitive area.

That's actually quite surprising considering how complex the technology is.

~~~
tyingq
>That's actually quite surprising considering how complex the technology is

I tried installing Kubenetes on my own set of VPS instances to play around
with it and learn, and initially failed. I'm sure I could have figured it out
eventually, but installing k8s isn't simple.

I found stackpoint.io, and was pretty impressed. Though they support other
backends, like AWS, Google Cloud, and so on, they also support Digital Ocean.
So, I was able to spin up a kube cluster with almost zero effort, and the low
runtime cost of 3 DO VPS instances.

I'm not sure I would use it for production, since it has dependencies on their
infrastructure. But, for experimenting and learning, it was a huge help. It's
also, at least for now, free.

Disclaimer: No association with stackpoint, just a happy customer.

------
tux1968
The docs say that RethinkDB is a requirement. Is anyone maintaining RethinkDB
in a sustainable way at this point now that they've shut down? Seems
questionable to rely on it for infrastructure if nobody is on the hook to keep
it viable and updated.

~~~
undassa
RethinkDB now maintained by community. If it something will be bad with it,
we'll change it to something. I guess we'll add ability to support custom
databases by choice a bit later.

------
Aaron1011
> Last.Backend provides some benefits for active contributors, via 20%
> discount for our cloud resources.

That's interesting - this is the first project I've heard of that does
something like that.

~~~
undassa
This is only a first our benefit. We have resource - we're ready to share it.
Why not?) I hope, we'll can offer much more soon.

------
adeptima
Hello my Russian friends, it would be really nice if you can find someone who
can write down more details about lastbackend

[http://thenewstack.io/kubernetes-not-scary-complex-even-
conf...](http://thenewstack.io/kubernetes-not-scary-complex-even-confusing/)

Starting from this [https://github.com/lastbackend/lastbackend/wiki/Getting-
Star...](https://github.com/lastbackend/lastbackend/wiki/Getting-Started)

~~~
undassa
Hi) Yeah. We'll starting today ))

~~~
sandGorgon
how are you deploying lastbackend itself ? it seems you are not using any of
the popular tools like kops or kargo.

It would be interesting to know how you are managing storage (statefulsets,
etc)

~~~
undassa
We are manually deploying it. We'll describe this process a bit later in our
docs. And provide scripts for ansible.

All information about how we managing storage, we'll describe in separate blog
post. I think it will be interesting for devs and ops )

~~~
sandGorgon
it would be great if you could fit in with the kargo or kops ecosystem (P. S.
kargo is built on top of ansible).

Even if you dont consider the fact that it will be easier adoption for the
community... it will help you in the long run because of the momentum behind
these cluster ops tools.

~~~
jazoom
For anyone else having trouble finding Kargo, it looks like it's now called
Kubespray.

~~~
sandGorgon
umm.. thats not entirely true. kubespray is the org that created kargo. its
not a kubernetes incubator project.

[https://github.com/kubernetes-incubator/kargo](https://github.com/kubernetes-
incubator/kargo)

~~~
jazoom
Thanks for clearing that up. It's not at all clear from their website.

------
joshmn
I know you guys know this, but just so you hear it again, documentation
documentation documentation! :)

I remember seeing this in beta when it was posted here — the design was
beautiful. It's just as nice now, though less tech-y.

Really looking forward to seeing some Ruby examples.

~~~
undassa
Thank you. We are focusing on it now.

------
Veratyr
Sorry, this is a little off topic but I'm curious, what's the startup/tech
world like in Russia? My wife's Russian and I'd love to live there, I just get
the feeling the job market for engineers isn't that great.

~~~
undassa
Hmm.. Our servers are around the world. Our team is distributed around the
world. There is 21 century now and from my opinion tech startups now are
focused globally. Thx to the internet and another technologies. You don't need
to be in Europe to create cloud in Europe. And you can always jump to the
airplane and be anywhere in a day. But there is a big plus - here we have
great engineers and low cost ecosystem to live and make great things.

------
Gys
So what is the relation with deployit.io ?

I see lots of similarities in concept, website and prices.

~~~
undassa
It was our project all time. But not a few month ago we decided to combine all
technologies and make one good open source project. Thx for be the first who
starred us )

------
webmaven
Can Last.Backend deploy LB clusters (ie. is it self hosting)?

------
sytse
Is there documentation on how to make your own template?

~~~
undassa
What do you mean template? Apps template? We are describing our templates
registry and publish it soon. So it will be section in main doc, and how to
contribute and add own templates. BTW we are planning to realize deploy
templates from git and gists.

~~~
sytse
Thanks!

------
esteer
Half way through, I realized I wasn't reading about last.fm's backend being
opensource :)

